# FTP App to move files from Touchpad to PC with no wires



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

Once someone told me about this app that allows you to move files back and forth between your PC and Touchpad without the need of using the USB cable. I forgot the name of that app...


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

_ThaNerd_ said:


> Once someone told me about this app that allows you to move files back and forth between your PC and Touchpad without the need of using the USB cable. I forgot the name of that app...


Ftp server or airdroid to name a couple.


----------



## AbsoluteZero (Jul 1, 2011)

Hint: search "ftp" in the Market.
You want server not client unless you have a server already set up on your network.

File Expert and a few other file explorers include ftp and http servers too.


----------



## worm9111 (Oct 18, 2011)

Not FTP but with ES Explorer you can connect to windows share via the LAN option.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

worm9111 said:


> Not FTP but with ES Explorer you can connect to windows share via the LAN option.


Also total commander, there's info on it in this forum, if someone searches for it.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm a big fan of SwiFTP (server)


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

Deuce said:


> I'm a big fan of SwiFTP (server)


Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk

Yard same here tested several and this one is a keeper.


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey, _ThaNerd_, you wouldn't happen to be David Crowder would you? Your Avatar bears a striking resemblance.


----------



## autobulb (Oct 25, 2011)

I use Samba Filesharing to browse the Touchpad's storage like a mapped drive on a Windows machine so I can copy and paste files to it.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I need this. Bluetooth transfer is just wayyyy too slow

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## hearliam (Aug 28, 2011)

*hey* *autobulb, samba filesharing is awseome thanks for the tip.*


----------

